# Aurora HDR Ghosting and Strangeness



## MidnightMovie (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm newer to the hdr world and I  just recently purchased Aurora hdr and I'm confused as to if the problem below is the software or is it just a common problem with all HDR softwares.  As you can see below, once the picture is imported, the sky has this weird-ghosting- cartoonish- turquoise stripe in it that was not originally in the picture. This happens with every hdr effect I apply to it, even the most subtle hdr filters. The sky also changes colors. Is this fixable? Am I doing something wrong?

Here's the mid range picture.




 

Here's the hdr version:



 

Any help would be beyond greatly appreciated. Thanks you


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2016)

That is called banding or posterization and you have 3 band distinct colors magenta, turquoise, and purple.
What was the bit depth of the photographs you merged using that HDR application?

Understanding Bit Depth
The scene you shot has insufficient dynamic range to justify using the HDR technique.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 30, 2016)

was it actual HDR, using multiple exposures?
or one picture tone mapped?


----------



## MidnightMovie (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes. It was 3 exposures using the hdr function on the Mark iii. I have no idea what bit depth is. I guess I should look into it. Is bitdepth a function I need to adjust in the camera before shooting? Thanks so much for helping by the way.


----------



## MidnightMovie (Mar 30, 2016)

The software says the photos are 32 bit.


----------

